# Blender for FreeBSD



## Skyer (May 12, 2009)

Hello,
I would like to ask, if there is Blender (2.48 or newer) for FreeBSD.
Thanks for answer.


----------



## LateNiteTV (May 12, 2009)

http://www.freshports.org/search.ph...leted&start=1&casesensitivity=caseinsensitive


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2009)

graphics/blender


----------



## Skyer (May 13, 2009)

OK, thanks much. Now i'm sure i will install FreeBSD on my computer.


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2009)

You do need OpenGL so having accelerated 3D helps. What videocard do you have?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 13, 2009)

The port was often (semi-)broken or out of date ... Glad to see it has a different maintainer now ... I always had problems communicating with the old one. Hope this has improved now.


----------



## Skyer (May 14, 2009)

Thanks, i have Nvidia 7300 GS but this week i'm going to get different (i think it'll be Ati Radeon 3300).


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2009)

I have an NVidia 7600GT, blender works perfectly with the binary nvidia drivers. 
But for the binary nvidia drivers to work you will have to install fbsd-i386. 

Unless you have more then 3GB of memory I recommend sticking to i386 anyway.


----------



## adamk (May 14, 2009)

Skyer said:
			
		

> Thanks, i have Nvidia 7300 GS but this week i'm going to get different (i think it'll be Ati Radeon 3300).



FYI, there is no 3D acceleration for that GPU (Radeon 3300) under FreeBSD at the moment.

Hopefully in the next few months, but not yet.

Adam


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 14, 2009)

Geforece 5200FX works fine too, although rendering is a bit slow, editing works fine.


----------

